# Besoin d'aide pour tester une app de sauvegarde



## mcbhello (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai créé une application Mac OS qui permet de sauvegarder ses données sur des cloud comme Dropbox ou Box (ou sur un disque local). Les sauvegardes sont cryptées afin que même si quelqu'un accède à vos compte Dropbox ou Box, il ne puisse rien faire avec.

Pour ceux qui connaisse c'est un peu comme Blackbaze mais entierement gratuit car ca utilise des espaces de stockage gratuit comme Dropbox.

Y aurait-il des personnes intéressées à utiliser mon application (en beta actuellement) ?
Sinon savez-vous ou je peux trouver une communauté de testeurs ?

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: je ne met pas de lien de téléchargement de peur dêtre en violation avec les règles du forum.

Quelques captures d'écran:


----------



## mcbhello (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour mieux présenter l'application, j'ai mis en ligne une vidéo d'utilisation : http://multicloudbackup.net/

Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## drs (15 Septembre 2014)

Salut

Moi je veux bien tester ton appli


----------



## mcbhello (5 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

Merci encore pour tes retours. Entre temps, J'ai fait des améliorations selon tes recommandations :

La sélection des dossiers/fichiers à sauvegarder est maintenant plus simple et on peut les parcourir via le Finder.

La gestion des fichiers à exclure est plus simple :
 - on peut exclure des fichiers/dossiers inclus dans les dossiers à sauvegarder
 - on peut exclure des fichiers par extension

J'ai aussi changé la restauration comme tu me le recommandais : on peut choisir de restaurer les fichiers dans leurs dossiers d'origine ou bien choisir un autre dossier via le Finder.

Pour la sauvegarde sur NAS, en effet il monter un volume d'abord.
Je vois actuellement 3 protocoles populaires pour accéder à un NAS directement : SMB, FTP, WebDav.
Si tu devais en choisir un, tu prendrais lequel ?

La nouvelle version (beta-14) est ici: http://multicloudbackup.net
Si tu as le temps de la tester à nouveau et me dire s'il y a du mieux ou du moins bon, ca serai très apprécié !

Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## perfaram (7 Octobre 2014)

Hello !
Tout d'abord bravo, joli logiciel, bien efficace (pas rencontré de bugs, fonctionne bien ), même si il manque à mon goût la possibilité d'utiliser Hubic :love:
L'idée des comptabiliser les changement est super aussi !
Par rapport à la traduction en anglais, j'ai remarqué quelques erreurs (je vais t'envoyer un MP qui détaille tout ça).
Il y a quelques temps j'étais tombé sur Kitematic, qui permet de gérer facilement ses conteneurs Docker. Aucun rapport avec MultiCloudBackup en soi, mais cette app (qui fonctionne avec NodeWebkit, donc similaire à ton application) a une phase de setup super bien faite, qui reprend en plus l'interface d'installation d'OSX. Tu pourrais peut-être t'en inspirer (voir pomper leurs fichiers HTML/CSS/JS) pour rendre ton logiciel encore plus attrayant lors de l'installation.

Voilà, c'est tout je crois 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------

Bon, apparemment je ne peux pas envoyer de MP.
Alors voilà : 


> Re-hello (j'ai posté un message sur le fil de ton app)
> Voici donc la liste des corrections :
> {Setup, p1}
> - I already *made* a backup with MultiCloudBackup
> ...


Si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord sur ma correction, qu'il aille se faire voir qu'il me corrige, je suis pas un grand anglophone


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2014)

je viens de voir une fôte

" If you loose it"

non
loose = détaché , avec du jeu , mal vissé etc

or il est probable que c'est la notion de perte ( du mot de passe) dont il est question

to lose

donc ce serait plutôt
if you lose it you will not be able to
ou 
if you lose it you will be unable to
ou
should you lose it you would be unable to

---
edit
autre fôte
vue sur capture
suspend automatique backup
non
automati*c*


----------



## mcbhello (8 Octobre 2014)

Un grand merci à vous deux , j'ai corrigé les fautes pour la prochaine version.

Perfaram, je comptais d'abord ajouter la gestion du FTP, mais si Hubic te serais utile alors je peux changer ma priorité, laisse moi savoir 
Merci pour l'info sur Kitematic, en effet leur interface est vraiment bien. J'ajoute ca dans mes todo mais ce n'est pas dans mes priorités à court terme.

Merci pour vos retours ca me motive !


----------



## perfaram (8 Octobre 2014)

Non, je pense que le FTP est préférable (c'est un protocole plus large). Ça me paraît plus important que Hubic


----------



## drs (8 Octobre 2014)

perfaram a dit:


> Non, je pense que le FTP est préférable (c'est un protocole plus large). Ça me paraît plus important que Hubic



Je ne suis pas de ton avis. Aujourd'hui, le FTP est réservé aux initiés je pense, contrairement aux services en ligne type hubic ou dropbox pour lesquelles même Mme Michu a un compte 

Bon j'ai regardé la chose, et c'est vraiment du beau boulot. Il y a cependant un petit souci concernant la sauvegarde sur un volume réseau: il faut qu'il soit monté AVANT la sauvegarde, car le chemin utilisé est /Volumes/XXXX, ce qui signifie que le disque doit être monté avant.
Il serait bien que le soft puisse monter lui-même le volume réseau au moment de la sauvegarde, non?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

drs a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de ton avis. Aujourd'hui, le FTP est réservé aux initiés je pense, contrairement aux services en ligne type hubic ou dropbox pour lesquelles même Mme Michu a un compte


+1
Madame Michu le FTP elle sait pas ce que c'est !
SAUF si très agée ou si de la famille fut dans la Résistance
(et encore en ce cas FTP c'est Francs-Tireurs et Partisans)


--
ps un conseil es developpement
toujours scruter des produits équivalents
 regarder ce qu'ils ont comme atouts (et s'en inspirer) 
et comme défauts ( et s'en inspirer.... pour les éviter)

or de plus en plus d'outils es sauvegarde ont des "pré réglages"  pour les principaux  nuages grand public
Et ca Ma'me Michu elle appréciera

(et si elle a un nuage moins connu c'est qu'elle est geek et sait quoi faire  ou c'est un geek de son entourage qui le lui a configuré et il saura quoi faire)


----------



## mcbhello (8 Octobre 2014)

@drs, en effet je vais voir si je peux monter le lecteur avant ou bien directement écrire vers le NAS via SMB.

En effet le FTP est probablement moins populaire.
Voici une liste des site de stockage que je veux ajouter:

hubiC
Microsoft OneDrive
Google Drive
Amazon Cloud Drive
webdav
FTP

Je commence par regarder hubic alors 

Merci pour vos commentaires !


----------



## perfaram (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est vrai qu'il y a plus d'utilisateur ayant l'utilité de hubic.


----------



## mcbhello (17 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

Ca y est j'ai ajouté *hubiC* et *Google Drive *comme plateformes de stockage supplémentaire.

Si vous voulez tester: http://multicloudbackup.net/dl/MultiCloudBackup-beta-15.dmg

@drs: Je continue de regarder pour le montage des volumes. Je penses finir dans quelques jours.

Merci !


----------



## drs (28 Octobre 2014)

Bah c'est pas mal du tout 

Une petite question: tu fixes le délai de sauvegarde auto à 2h. N'est-il pas possible de laisser la possibilité à l'utilisateur de le modifier ou bien de désactiver la sauvegarde auto?


----------



## mcbhello (28 Octobre 2014)

Dans le menu, tu as l'option '*Suspend automatic backup*' qui désactivera la sauvegarde automatique.

Comme tu en a besoin, je vais ajouter le choix du délai de sauvegarde.
Par curiosité, quel délai veux-tu mettre et pourquoi ?


PS: le backup sur SMB (NAS) est presque prêt, je le test intensivement actuellement.


----------



## mcbhello (1 Novembre 2014)

Salut,
La nouvelle version gère le stockage des sauvegardes sur les NAS via le protocole SMB (les partages windows).
J'ai également retravailler un peu le site web.
La nouvelle version est dispo ici: http://multicloudbackup.net/

Pour la prochaine version je rajouterai la configuration du délai de sauvegarde.


----------

